# Sidewalk machine options



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

I've read through the older sidewalk machine posts to try and answer this question, but I figured I would just start another thread instead?

I need a machine that can do 48" sidewalks. Must be a heated cab, can make tight turns, and fast traveling from site to site. Power broom and snow blower capable. Any suggestions?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Ventrac or Toro Polar Trac seem to be popular. We run older Toro Groundsmasters


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

http://ventrac.com/advantages/snow/

I could never justify the price tag for my small company and small snowfall totals, but I've heard nothing but good about the Ventrac.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Gr8WhiteNorth;2050192 said:


> I've read through the older sidewalk machine posts to try and answer this question, but I figured I would just start another thread instead?
> 
> I need a machine that can do 48" sidewalks. Must be a heated cab, can make tight turns, and fast traveling from site to site. Power broom and snow blower capable. Any suggestions?


Trackless, Bombi, Toro, JD, ventrac, toolcat, By these treads that I been reading the Ventrac (hope I spelled that right) are the machine to own. I heard they do a excellent job and not to many complaints about parts and breakdowns.

I had a trackless its articulated and I did not like it. I have a bombie now not really thrilled with that. JD 1420 1430 I have heard good things about. Even something with 52'' would work with not to much damage. If its not a blower a rubber edge is good. Being in Canada, You familiar with the Trackless and Bombie? If its double wheel chair ramps you don't need anything that turns on a dime.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Define fast.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2050211 said:


> Define fast.


Good ? I know the groundsmasters don't have good road speed don't know about the ventrac or JD. I do no the Trackless and the bombi will haul ass, Meaning around 27MPH


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

FredG;2050219 said:


> Good ? I know the groundsmasters don't have good road speed don't know about the ventrac or JD. I do no the Trackless and the bombi will haul ass, Meaning around 27MPH


I looked at a Ventrac earlier this year. I don't remember which one, I think the one with a kabota engine, anyway, I think the sales guy said at or just above 10mph.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

the 48" is the big kicker--I m subscribed here. We have a solution for this year but lacking a "cab"


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*Jd x720*

I have a JD X720 with a cab and heater. I have a 60" broom and a 54" blower.

it won't do 27 mph. I believe ( but haven't tried) that you can adjust your forward/reverse speeds on the hydro. The faster you set the forward the slower you go in reverse.

Depending how it's used, you can't blow deep snow at 8 mph,but if you are running forward all day on long sidewalks you don't need speed in reverse.

If on the other hand you are blowing driveways all day long, then you want to be able to back up faster to get your next cut, so you adjust it the other way.

I think it's about 8-9 mph wfo.

But you could find this set up for under $15,000, in decent used shape. Not cheap, but not $40,000 either like a 3720.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

how many horsepower in that X series? all wheel steer?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

2 guys, 2 snowblowers and a pickup truck.

2 guys can unload a truck without ramps in about 3 minutes, one pass down and back, reload the truck and on to the next one.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

We just ordered a new ventrac its 40 inches wide and we got it with the Kubota diesel a full cab heat snow blower broom and drop spreader. They are not cheap costing us $36,000 but what is these days it looks like a solid little unit. I will be sure to post a review after the first snow fall.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

On that Ventrac how wide is the blower---I thought the narrow blower they had was 54"?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*x720*

26 hp liquid cooled kawasaki twin efi

not AWS, that's a 724, 728 is 4x4, 729 AWS and 4x4, but the prices go up on those too

I have a 425 that is AWS , that has a 47" blower, the attachments all fit either hitch but the 425 may be under powered for the larger sizes.

they go up to 759, in the same pattern, bigger engines, bigger tires, etc.

here's where I go to comparison shop for goodies:

http://www.wisconsinagconnection.co...actors&type=Riding_Lawn_Mower&make=JOHN+DEERE


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

Travel speed is a big consideration for us. 20 mph at least. I don't want to have the guys unload a machine at each property or would just keep using walk behind snow blowers. I'm trying to break up the tasks to eliminate the most amount of manual labor as possible and shave time off their routes on larger events.

I used a quad with a plow myself a few years ago, but had to trailer site to site due to city bi-laws. It was wicked fast, but got cold on larger sites. This quad has a long frame that made it less maneuverable. As the year went on, the sites became more difficult the deeper the snow became. Heavy drifting made it very difficult to maintain a clean and straight path. Also, the potential for damage was very high. Lots of lawn scraped up where you had to push a turn around point on 45-90 degree turns of the sidewalk.

I looked into Trackless. $100k is a bit on the steep side! I could patch up a lot of sod or run the walk behinds at a snail's pace for that money!!

The ventracs look alright, but the videos don't show deep snow. And I would need a trailer to transfer from site to site. 

I'll look into the JD options


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Why does the Trackless have to be new? I bought a clean used trackless for $6900.00 mt3. Never had any issues and if I did it looked easy to work on. It will not make sharp turns. Road speed will be no problem. Being your looking for road speed I don't think you will find anything that will make sharp turns. A bombi sa 48 has great road speed and will do 48'' walks.

I bought my bombi in Ottawa, I looked at a ton of them before I bought mine. They are plentiful in Canada. Any blower of your choice should work with a little modification. The JD Toro or ventrac that may possibly make the sharp turns will not have good road speed. I heard good things about the Holder similar to the trackless. Good Luck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pretty sure other than a Bombardier or Trackless, you're not going to find anything that narrow that goes fast enough. 

Even the RTV 500 is 54" wide.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Kubota f series, 54 inches not gonna make the ground speed (only 20 kph). Our municipality uses them.
4wd and 4w assist cabs, blades snow blowers,sweepers,mowers but turn tight.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

A good used MT 5 Trackless is what I am looking at with a blower . Cummins engine , fast travel speed and if needed can install a 8 foot v-blade ....Thumbs Up


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Avant 750, 16mph it can be had at 42.5" wide. You would need to purchase blower from someone else as their's is 52". This machine looks like it would be a great year round machine but 70k is pretty steep for my pocket

book.http://www.avanttecnousa.com/avant700-overview.asp


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Went through this last year. 

Ventrac - seem to be the best type of machine 'purpose built' for the job if you can get the models under 48" wide. Around here they were too pricey for me, for the price of one of their attachments I could buy the full size tractor version that weights 3x as much. 

Most compact tractors - either don't have a factory cab, or if they do, can't get below about 53-58" in width. 

Kubota B2650, B3350 - the replacements for the B3030 series that many on here have used. This is where I ended up going. They are the smallest compact tractors available with a factory cab (and a nice one at that) that I found. Good turn radius, excellent visibility, rear defrost in the glass, front or rear mount (or both) attachments, and - with the right tires (took a bit of work to find) can be brought down under 48". With the standard industrial tires they are over 53" wide. Narrow Ag type tires get it down. The B2650 doesn't have emissions which makes it great for shorter usage in the winter and prevents worrying about regions. Travel speed is almost 17 mph. 

This set up with a front mount quick attach system, front blower, front broom, front blade, rear drop sander/salter and mower deck for the summer cost about the same as a Ventrac without any attachments. Now, you do have to either modify attachments or buy custom ones to get them down to 48" wide. The 60" blade basically is there on its own fully angled, but the blower is 51", which for me was fine as it has skid shoes that still ride on the sidewalk. If you have a 48" sidewalk and a 48" machine you are still never going to stay perfectly centred.


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

Toro just had a big sale at the big box store, i got 25% off on a new single stage blower 21" 208 cc listed $500 got it for $370 For side walks this is verg cost effect and this single stages will spit out the snow as fast as you can push the few guys and a few single stage blowers can work as quickly as an exspensive sideway machine


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

SHAWZER;2050590 said:


> A good used MT 5 Trackless is what I am looking at with a blower . Cummins engine , fast travel speed and if needed can install a 8 foot v-blade ....Thumbs Up


I seen some decent use able Trackless on this site in Canada. www.kijiji,ca half the price of a new pickup.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

superdutypsd;2050654 said:


> Toro just had a big sale at the big box store, i got 25% off on a new single stage blower 21" 208 cc listed $500 got it for $370 For side walks this is verg cost effect and this single stages will spit out the snow as fast as you can push the few guys and a few single stage blowers can work as quickly as an exspensive sideway machine


Im with superdutypsd.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

jhall22guitar;2050671 said:


> Im with superdutypsd.


Yes, if you are in an area where you get good, reliable and cheap labour, then that is a good option. Of course unless you have multiple shifts, those guys get tired, cold and quit whereas a machine tends to be a little more trustworthy and can be run 24/7.

At the end of a few years, you have nothing to show for your investment either with that option, where the other way, the machine you purchased is still likely worth a good percentage of its initial purchase price.

Many ways to look at a problem, and it all depends on your business and clients.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

superdutypsd;2050654 said:


> Toro just had a big sale at the big box store, i got 25% off on a new single stage blower 21" 208 cc listed $500 got it for $370 For side walks this is verg cost effect and this single stages will spit out the snow as fast as you can push the few guys and a few single stage blowers can work as quickly as an exspensive sideway machine


What model is that? Toro has a 721 model (which has a 212cc) and a 99cc model but not a 208 cc one as far as I've seen. Cub cadet has a 208 cc, but that is a whole other animal from a Toro single stage.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

superdutypsd;2050654 said:


> Toro just had a big sale at the big box store, i got 25% off on a new single stage blower 21" 208 cc listed $500 got it for $370 For side walks this is verg cost effect and this single stages will spit out the snow as fast as you can push the few guys and a few single stage blowers can work as quickly as an exspensive sideway machine


You just got a great deal and you were cost effective. Contractors don't think 20k majority more is a large investment for a sidewalk machine. I'm sure your a hard worker and good earner but I don't think you can cover more ground than a trackless etc. Just my opinion maybe you can.


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

if i had say thousands of feet of sidewalks like you would find on a collage campus of penn state then yes a machine like one of these would be well worth it, but for locations were its just an average amount of sidewalks i would rather go with some single stage blowers, plus its easyer to lug around they may not hold there value but the money that will be made off them is still well worth it as with any machine youll make your money back for Initial Cost and then your profit, this is one of those thing were the right tool makes the difference for the job


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

superdutypsd;2050694 said:


> if i had say thousands of feet of sidewalks like you would find on a collage campus of penn state then yes a machine like one of these would be well worth it, but for locations were its just an average amount of sidewalks i would rather go with some single stage blowers, plus its easyer to lug around they may not hold there value but the money that will be made off them is still well worth it as with any machine youll make your money back for Initial Cost and then your profit, this is one of those thing were the right tool makes the difference for the job


That's correct. I know where on the same page now.Thumbs Up


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

edgeair;2050690 said:


> What model is that? Toro has a 721 model (which has a 212cc) and a 99cc model but not a 208 cc one as far as I've seen. Cub cadet has a 208 cc, but that is a whole other animal from a Toro single stage.


My fault its the 721 , i just knew it was 21" 200 and something cc


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

superdutypsd;2050654 said:


> Toro just had a big sale at the big box store, i got 25% off on a new single stage blower 21" 208 cc listed $500 got it for $370 For side walks this is verg cost effect and this single stages will spit out the snow as fast as you can push the few guys and a few single stage blowers can work as quickly as an exspensive sideway machine





superdutypsd;2050694 said:


> if i had say thousands of feet of sidewalks like you would find on a collage campus of penn state then yes a machine like one of these would be well worth it, but for locations were its just an average amount of sidewalks i would rather go with some single stage blowers, plus its easyer to lug around they may not hold there value but the money that will be made off them is still well worth it as with any machine youll make your money back for Initial Cost and then your profit, this is one of those thing were the right tool makes the difference for the job


All well and good, but that's not what the OP asked or wanted.

Equipment--especially if you don't have to load\unload--is far more efficient than a single stage. As others have said, there are many good reasons to use equipment vs a laborer.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

superdutypsd;2050701 said:


> My fault its the 721 , i just knew it was 21" 200 and something cc


No sweat. Good machine. Have a few of them just the commercial version. I don't know if you can upgrade the belt but you can always get kage paddles to improve that part where the residential model is a bit weak.


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

edgeair;2050705 said:


> No sweat. Good machine. Have a few of them just the commercial version. I don't know if you can upgrade the belt but you can always get kage paddles to improve that part where the residential model is a bit weak.


Which one is the commercial model then as i thought the bigger of the two was the commercial one but for the price i paid i cant complain, it will sure beat and help my guys doing sidewalks


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

edgeair;2050705 said:


> No sweat. Good machine. Have a few of them just the commercial version. I don't know if you can upgrade the belt but you can always get kage paddles to improve that part where the residential model is a bit weak.


Can you tell me more about the 721 i was going to get the honda single stage, but when i saw the sale and price i could get it for it was a deal maker, as i dont exspect these to last and they will take a beating sorry not to derail this thread from anyone


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

superdutypsd;2050715 said:


> Which one is the commercial model then as i thought the bigger of the two was the commercial one but for the price i paid i cant complain, it will sure beat and help my guys doing sidewalks


721 R-C. You would have bought the R for that price. Basically the same other than the paddles and drive belt afaik.


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

edgeair;2050723 said:


> 721 R-C. You would have bought the R for that price. Basically the same other than the paddles and drive belt afaik.


Ahh i see i just looked them up thanks


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

edgeair;2050616 said:


> Went through this last year.
> 
> Ventrac - seem to be the best type of machine 'purpose built' for the job if you can get the models under 48" wide. Around here they were too pricey for me, for the price of one of their attachments I could buy the full size tractor version that weights 3x as much.
> 
> ...


I had a kubota B2300 that had a 46" with i think and had a cab, not the greatest cab but was climate controled, before trading u to a b2650, but with the b2300 i think the max speed was maybe 11mph not to fast at all


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

superdutypsd;2050735 said:


> I had a kubota B2300 that had a 46" with i think and had a cab, not the greatest cab but was climate controled, before trading u to a b2650, but with the b2300 i think the max speed was maybe 11mph not to fast at all


B2650 is 27 km/h or about 17 mph. Faster than a fast 2 speed skid steer.


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

edgeair;2050741 said:


> B2650 is 27 km/h or about 17 mph. Faster than a fast 2 speed skid steer.


I have a B2650 N b3030, 48" plow and bauman drop salter
I made the salters bigger so they can hold over 1\2 yard of bulk salt

They drive all over town, great tractors n no need to trailer anything


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

The go to rig here is a jd 3039r or 3046r with a metalpless or hla angle blade on the front or a front snowblower and a bauman spreader on the back. Clintar and everyone just rents them. The only thing I dont geti s that they must be well over 48" wide. You're getting a nicer less complicated machine than a ventrac but obviously dont have articulation.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

These came up a couple of days ago, they would meet the speed requirement and they're cheap.

http://scranton.craigslist.org/snd/5294850576.html


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

Mr.Markus;2050827 said:


> These came up a couple of days ago, they would meet the speed requirement and they're cheap.
> 
> http://scranton.craigslist.org/snd/5294850576.html


I have two of them, there awesome.

Use to drive Colorado's to do quotes, $25-30 in gas every 2-3weeks with these lil trucks. There 4 wheel drive and to be honest we almost get every job we quote on because of them

Easily do 110km


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

NickSnow&Mow;2050825 said:


> The go to rig here is a jd 3039r or 3046r with a metalpless or hla angle blade on the front or a front snowblower and a bauman spreader on the back. Clintar and everyone just rents them. The only thing I dont geti s that they must be well over 48" wide. You're getting a nicer less complicated machine than a ventrac but obviously dont have articulation.


Those units are too wide for a 48" walk or even close to it.


----------



## HPSInc (Feb 15, 2015)

Local guy to me has probably 20 or more machines with blowers he uses on town/patio homes. He has a ventrac and his biggest gripe with that machine was it has low ground clearance. Said you can get hung up with it easier than his other machines. His has a 48" or even smaller of a blower on it if I recall.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

SDLandscapes VT;2050446 said:


> On that Ventrac how wide is the blower---I thought the narrow blower they had was 54"?


We got the smaller unit the 3400 model the blower is 42 inches and the broom is 52 inches


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

edgeair;2050894 said:


> Those units are too wide for a 48" walk or even close to it.


Kubota b 3030 n b2650 come with 5 ft blades , I make the blades 48" wide, they work wonderful. I have a snowblower for one them but ive only used it once in 4 years


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

redclifford;2050893 said:


> I have two of them, there awesome.
> 
> Use to drive Colorado's to do quotes, $25-30 in gas every 2-3weeks with these lil trucks. There 4 wheel drive and to be honest we almost get every job we quote on because of them
> 
> Easily do 110km


These Suzuki are they capable of plowing a 48'' walk? For road use is a reflective triangle legal or do they have to be registered. They are inexpensive.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

redclifford;2050911 said:


> Kubota b 3030 n b2650 come with 5 ft blades , I make the blades 48" wide, they work wonderful. I have a snowblower for one them but ive only used it once in 4 years


Did you cut off the skid shoes and the brackets for them? It looked to me like you could get under 48" angled without cutting much if any off. Straight of course is another story, but you won't cover the tread width angled if its 48" right?

Snowblower is a necessity here. Blades are only good for about the first month if that.


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

edgeair;2050949 said:


> Did you cut off the skid shoes and the brackets for them? It looked to me like you could get under 48" angled without cutting much if any off. Straight of course is another story, but you won't cover the tread width angled if its 48" right?
> 
> Snowblower is a necessity here. Blades are only good for about the first month if that.


Ill take a picture tomorrow of the blade to show you


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

FredG;2050927 said:


> These Suzuki are they capable of plowing a 48'' walk? For road use is a reflective triangle legal or do they have to be registered. They are inexpensive.


You can put a boss vplow on the lil truck, there's a company with one that does there sidewalks with it. Im sure you could put a reflective triangle on it, guys run round w atvs n side by sides all the time plowing. 
Mine are plated but we use them alot for hunting in the bush and pulling out deer


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

redclifford;2050911 said:


> Kubota b 3030 n b2650 come with 5 ft blades , I make the blades 48" wide, they work wonderful. I have a snowblower for one them but ive only used it once in 4 years


What is your reason for not using the blower, No deep snow, Shear pins, Not as fast?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

redclifford;2050960 said:


> You can put a boss vplow on the lil truck, there's a company with one that does there sidewalks with it. Im sure you could put a reflective triangle on it, guys run round w atvs n side by sides all the time plowing.
> Mine are plated but we use them alot for hunting in the bush and pulling out deer


Most that I see for action do not have titles or transferable registrations. I also see the ones Mr Markus posted also not for road use. Is there a way to get them tagged without title or regi. I see them as a rather reasonable price.

What about parts?


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

FredG;2051183 said:


> What is your reason for not using the blower, No deep snow, Shear pins, Not as fast?


Alot faster with the plows, even if u need to make a second pass to clean up the spill over ur still quicker. We usually use them to widen sidewalks acouple days after the storm. Dont get me wrong the blower is great but if u drop it into low gear, you can pretty much push through anything with the plows


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

FredG;2051187 said:


> Most that I see for action do not have titles or transferable registrations. I also see the ones Mr Markus posted also not for road use. Is there a way to get them tagged without title or regi. I see them as a rather reasonable price.
> 
> What about parts?


I paid $3000 for a 1993 w 45000kms. Truck is over 100km now and ive only put tires on it. Most people dont use them for road use, both that I found on kijiji were plated. I have a guy that I can order parts from and theyll be here the next day. Both of mine have 660cc motor cycle engines in them


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

How about something like this?

http://www.k-bid.com/auction/10442/item/1

our city uses machines similar to this, they drive them all over


----------



## johnnyusa (Dec 22, 2009)

Buy a John Deere 1420 or 1445 with a snow blower and heated cab you won't be sorry


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't think they have 48" blowers on JD 1400 and 1500 series


----------



## johnnyusa (Dec 22, 2009)

SDLandscapes VT;2051828 said:


> Don't think they have 48" blowers on JD 1400 and 1500 series


I have a 48 inch snowblower on my 1420 the thing is a Beast!!


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

what year is that?


----------



## johnnyusa (Dec 22, 2009)

SDLandscapes VT;2051831 said:


> what year is that?


That one is a 2001 but you can buy a new one with a 48 or 60 inch snowblower brand new


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

I've settled on a used Trackless with a 51" snowblower and sweeper. 20 mph and the price is right. 

We have 10 single stage toros and 10 2-stage ariens snow blowers. The problem is getting guys to operate them. I'm hoping the Trackless will reduce or eliminate some route time.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Gr8WhiteNorth;2052616 said:


> I've settled on a used Trackless with a 51" snowblower and sweeper. 20 mph and the price is right.
> 
> We have 10 single stage toros and 10 2-stage ariens snow blowers. The problem is getting guys to operate them. I'm hoping the Trackless will reduce or eliminate some route time.


Good luck with the trackless.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Did you buy a MT 5 with a turbo cummins ?


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep, Cummins sold me on it. The unit looks brand new.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

We haven't had much of an opportunity to take the Trackless out yet, but I'm very impressed with the condition of the rebuilt unit. It looks and drives like new, has tons of power and goes 19 MPH (couldn't get it to do 20).

The only downfall so far is that I cannot use the power brush on all my sidewalk sites. There are two retirement homes that span about 1 city block with 48" sidewalk. I figured a 60" brush on an angle would be ok, but it actually measures 72" wide total if you count the housing and motor sticking out of the side. The broom was a last minute add on and I didn't get to see the specs or pics before shipping.

We may have to "customize" it to work for our needs, but I'm happy so far. The 14ft rotary batwing mower attachment will be great for the summer. Having an asset that can be used year round helps us make a little more return out of it.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Good looking machine . Hope you have excellent luck with it . Keep us informed on how it performs this winter ....Thumbs Up


----------



## GSS (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a trackless mt 5 with a 5ft plow which narrows to 4 ft when angled it works very well and just got a 50 inch blower for it Havent used it yet but hope it will be awesome


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

Here she is. The quality you get with the broom is unreal. It takes off packed snow footprints like nothing. The problem we were having with skidsteers using buckets was the quality on rough concrete. This has solved it.

The travel speed is crazy fast. The job the seller did on "reconditioning" the unit was great. He didn't cut corners they way I had expected.

The only breakdowns so far have been a couple hydraulic hoses and leaky fittings.

......knock on wood.


----------



## GSS (Dec 20, 2013)

*trackless*

is your broom pto or hydraulic Thanks


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

Broom is pto


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

what did you pay if you don't mind me asking? There was a guy here had a few for sale for about 19k with 600 hours on them, so not many hours at all. They still looked a little rough though. Problem is their attachments are so large! I wouldn't mind having one for moving snow piles in lots on these tight condo jobs with a big snow though if the price was right.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Gr8WhiteNorth;2097627 said:


> Here she is. The quality you get with the broom is unreal. It takes off packed snow footprints like nothing. The problem we were having with skidsteers using buckets was the quality on rough concrete. This has solved it.
> 
> The travel speed is crazy fast. The job the seller did on "reconditioning" the unit was great. He didn't cut corners they way I had expected.
> 
> ...


I really like the results from my broom. We have only had 2 snow events over 2" this year. Two weeks ago Sunday was the last one was really looking forward to seeing how it did with 4-6", and the gearbox crapped out in the broom, so we'll have to wait till the next one


----------



## jdelec (Jan 18, 2018)

A&J Landscaping said:


> We just ordered a new ventrac its 40 inches wide and we got it with the Kubota diesel a full cab heat snow blower broom and drop spreader. They are not cheap costing us $36,000 but what is these days it looks like a solid little unit. I will be sure to post a review after the first snow fall.


Hi A & J, I would like to know how you are making out with your ventrac? We have 1.7 miles of 48 inch sidewalk that has a lot of 90 degree turns. The sidewalks run perpendicular to each other. Can the little ventrac make the turn with out going into the grass?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know if this helps or not. However, there's a guy on youtube from Minnesota that has a little Bobcat S70 with a 48" SB150 snow blower on it that he uses for sidewalks and such. He also has a regular bucket and a 54/55" plow as well. I don't know what other type of attachments are available for them. 

NYH1.


----------



## jdelec (Jan 18, 2018)

NYH1 said:


> I don't know if this helps or not. However, there's a guy on youtube from Minnesota that has a little Bobcat S70 with a 48" SB150 snow blower on it that he uses for sidewalks and such. He also has a regular bucket and a 54/55" plow as well. I don't know what other type of attachments are available for them.
> 
> NYH1.


Thank you, I have seen his videos. We have an S70 with a 37 inch blower on it. It seemed wonderful at first. The last storm we had it failed miserably. The blower was easily bogged down making it useless. The S70 even with new snow rated tires would slide on inclines sometimes off the sidewalks into the grass. The walks are a little higher than the lawns. The weight of the skid buried it in the dirt each time because the spring type weather has softened the surrounding dirt. The S70 is not the easiest to turn from one 48 inch walk to another 48 inch walk that is perpendicular. The 58 inch wheel base is enough to put one wheel into the dirt if you are not perfect with your turn. The you tube videos show long runs with a couple of inches of super dry fluffy snow. Any time the S70 approaches a real turn he cuts away before turning the machine. A regular tractor can do any long run that is showed in those videos. The turning onto perpendicular walks is the problem for us.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

jdelec said:


> Thank you, I have seen his videos. We have an S70 with a 37 inch blower on it. It seemed wonderful at first. The last storm we had it failed miserably. The blower was easily bogged down making it useless. The S70 even with new snow rated tires would slide on inclines sometimes off the sidewalks into the grass. The walks are a little higher than the lawns. The weight of the skid buried it in the dirt each time because the spring type weather has softened the surrounding dirt. The S70 is not the easiest to turn from one 48 inch walk to another 48 inch walk that is perpendicular. The 58 inch wheel base is enough to put one wheel into the dirt if you are not perfect with your turn. The you tube videos show long runs with a couple of inches of super dry fluffy snow. Any time the S70 approaches a real turn he cuts away before turning the machine. A regular tractor can do any long run that is showed in those videos. The turning onto perpendicular walks is the problem for us.


I guessing the 90° turns aren't all corners of public walks? Like turning from public walk to a private one? Or in the middle of a run?
When I come to corners, at intersections, I go straight out into the street, blow the corner into the walks, make a big loop, go down the next walk.
But, if I'm smart enough to figure it out, you probably have too.
For the others, I don't have a solution.


----------



## jdelec (Jan 18, 2018)

There is only one radius walk. There are 49 90 degree turns mid run in various court yards. 6 of them have steep hills on one side of the walk. When we get a dusting scraping part of them by hand is doable. Its when you get the 5 plus that the machine saves our backs. We use an epoke hand push spreader to lay calcium or salt depending on the temperature. It would be nice to put a spreader on the back of the machine being used to plow or blow the walks. The smaller 3400Y Ventrac seemed like it might work. Its pricey but if it does the job and has minimal headaches it would be worth it to us. I have talked to a couple of people some love their 4500 and one vehemently hated it. The 3400Y is a newer machine. The season is just about over so we have time to research.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

jdelec said:


> Thank you, I have seen his videos. We have an S70 with a 37 inch blower on it. It seemed wonderful at first. The last storm we had it failed miserably. The blower was easily bogged down making it useless. The S70 even with new snow rated tires would slide on inclines sometimes off the sidewalks into the grass. The walks are a little higher than the lawns. The weight of the skid buried it in the dirt each time because the spring type weather has softened the surrounding dirt. The S70 is not the easiest to turn from one 48 inch walk to another 48 inch walk that is perpendicular. The 58 inch wheel base is enough to put one wheel into the dirt if you are not perfect with your turn. The you tube videos show long runs with a couple of inches of super dry fluffy snow. Any time the S70 approaches a real turn he cuts away before turning the machine. A regular tractor can do any long run that is showed in those videos. The turning onto perpendicular walks is the problem for us.


Yeah, I don't know much about that type of equipment. Just figured I'd mention it to ya.

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

jhall22guitar said:


> Im with superdutypsd.


The pickup, truck insurance, gas, blower and wages add up.
I had 3 guys in a pickup and after going thru a ton of guys and cleaning that truck a million times we got a kubota b3000 tractor and 1 good guy.


----------

